# يا يسوع اغفر لنا



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2012)

يا يسوع اغفر لنا خطايانا و نجنا من نار جهنم 
و خذ الى فردوسك كل النفوس 
و خصوصا تلك التي بحاجة اعظم الى مراحمك ...
يا يسوع الوديع المتواضع القلب 
اجعل قلبنا مثل قلبك ...
امين 



​


----------



## النهيسى (4 سبتمبر 2012)

يا يسوع اغفر لنا خطايانا و نجنا من نار جهنم 
و خذ الى فردوسك كل النفوس 
و خصوصا تلك التي بحاجة اعظم الى مراحمك ...
يا يسوع الوديع المتواضع القلب 
اجعل قلبنا مثل قلبك ...
امين 

_*
آمين آمين آمين شكرا جدا*_
​


----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2012)

مرسي كتير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## اليعازر (4 سبتمبر 2012)

آمين يا رب..آمين.

.


----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> آمين يا رب..آمين.
> 
> .


 شكرا لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2012)

امين يارب انت اب حنين على اولادك​


----------



## Bent el Massih (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*اغفر لنا يا يسوع وخلصنا 
آمين
ميرسي حبيبتي​*


----------



## كلدانية (5 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> امين يارب انت اب حنين على اولادك​​




ميرسي كتير للمرور الجميل ياقمر​


----------



## كلدانية (5 سبتمبر 2012)

karima قال:


> *اغفر لنا يا يسوع وخلصنا​*
> *آمين*
> 
> *ميرسي حبيبتي*​




 نورتي ياحبيبتي
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*امـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين أستجب يا رب
*


----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *امـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين أستجب يا رب*


امييين
 شكرااا لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

